# Der angegebene Speicher überschreitet das Limit des Web



## planet_fox (21. Apr. 2008)

Hab das Problem das mir isp jedesmal bei änderungen sagt


```
[FONT=Verdana][SIZE=2]                         Der angegebene Speicher überschreitet das Limit des Web Speicherplatzes.[/SIZE][/FONT]
```
Jedoch gehört das web dem user admin, beheben kan ich das nur wenn ich die
web beschränkungen auf -1 setze.


----------



## Till (21. Apr. 2008)

Setz den Speicher des Users einfach auf den gleichen Wert wie das Web.


----------



## brt (29. Apr. 2008)

*gleiche Fehlermeldung*

Die Fehlermeldung:
*
"Der angegebene Speicher überschreitet das Limit des Web Speicherplatzes."
*

Bekomme ich nun plötzlich auch, obwohl nichts an den Limits verändert wurde.

Bisher konnte der Kunde bei seinen Usern stets ohne Probleme "-1" als  WebSpeicher angeben, was auch als "default" beim Anlegen eines neuen Benutzers vorgegeben ist. 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dieses Problem zu beheben, sodaß die ursprüngliche Funktionalität wieder hergestellt ist, oder muss ich nun allen Kunden kommunizieren, daß sie beim Anlegen von Usern ab sofort anstelle der Vorgabe "-1" irgendeinen Wert angeben müssen?

Interessanter Weise akzeptiert ISPConfig das "-1" bei bereits bestehenden Kunden solange ich das "-1" bei WebSpeicher nicht verändere, dh. ich kann bei diesen Usern ohne Fehler zb. den Namen ändern und auf "Speichern" klicken, aber ich kann keine neuen User anlegen mit einem WebSpeicher von "-1".


----------



## Till (29. Apr. 2008)

> Bisher konnte der Kunde bei seinen Usern stets ohne Probleme "-1" als WebSpeicher angeben, was auch als "default" beim Anlegen eines neuen Benutzers vorgegeben ist.


Das wurde Aufgrund von Beschwerden diverser User jetzt geändert, dmit ein Userspeicher nicht mehr größer als der des Webs sein kann.



> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dieses Problem zu beheben, sodaß die ursprüngliche Funktionalität wieder hergestellt ist, oder muss ich nun allen Kunden kommunizieren, daß sie beim Anlegen von Usern ab sofort anstelle der Vorgabe "-1" irgendeinen Wert angeben müssen?


Wir werden das voraussichtlich in zukünftigen Versionen konfigurierbar machen, ob der Userspeicher größer als der des Webs sein darf.



> Interessanter Weise akzeptiert ISPConfig das "-1" bei bereits bestehenden Kunden solange ich das "-1" bei WebSpeicher nicht verändere, dh. ich kann bei diesen Usern ohne Fehler zb. den Namen ändern und auf "Speichern" klicken, aber ich kann keine neuen User anlegen mit einem WebSpeicher von "-1".


Das ist ja auch logisch, wenn der Speicher des Webs unlimitiert ist, kann auch der Speicher des Users unlimitiert sein. Wenn Du hingegen den Speicher des Webs auf 5 MB setzt und den Speicher des Users auf unlimitiert, gibt es natürlich eine Fehlermeldung, da unlimitiert mehr als 5 MB ist.


----------



## brt (29. Apr. 2008)

Vielen Dank für die prompte Antwort 

Alles klar, da hab ich wohl was verpasst, tut mir leid 

Ich bin davon ausgegangen, daß "-1" bei Usern dem maximal "möglichen" Speicherplatz, also dem des Webs entspricht. 

Die Standardvorgabe von "-1" macht dann ja so keinen Sinn mehr und führt zu Problemen, gibt es eine Möglichkeit diese auf einen bestimmten Wert zu setzen?


----------



## Till (29. Apr. 2008)

> Ich bin davon ausgegangen, daß "-1" bei Usern dem maximal "möglichen" Speicherplatz, also dem des Webs entspricht.


das tat es in gewisser Weise auch, zumindest solange alle Dateien uach der Web Gruppe angehärten. Gehörten aber dateein dem User und einer anderen Gruppe, dann wäre zumindes Theoretische ien Überschreitung möglich.

Wir werden das ursprüngliche Verhalten in Zukunftigen Versionen wieder als Alternative anbieten, da es für die User zum Teil einfacher zu handhaben ist.



> Die Standardvorgabe von "-1" macht dann ja so keinen Sinn mehr und führt zu Problemen, gibt es eine Möglichkeit diese auf einen bestimmten Wert zu setzen?


Das hängt ganz davon ab, wie Du Dein Web konfigurierst. Wenn Du keine Quotabegrenzung beim Web hast, macht es schon Sinn.

Zur Zeit kann man keinen anderen Wert voreinstellen.


----------

